# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Karagöz İle Hacivat: İşkembe Çorbası

## Serdar102

KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: İŞKEMBE ÇORBASI 
Hacivat evden çıkar, bir koşu gidip Karagöz'ün evinin kapısını çalar. Karagöz kapıyı açar.
Hacivat: " Karagözüm, koş, hanım işkembe çorbası pişirdi. "
Karagöz: " Hanım işkence çorbası mı pişirdi? "
Hacivat: " İşkencenin çorbası mı olurmuş? İşkembe çorbası: Bol sirkeli, sarımsaklı. "
Karagöz: " Beni evine götürüp işkence mi yapacaksın? "
Hacivat: " Aman Karagözüm, ne işkencesi? Seni çorba içmeye çağırdım. "
Karagöz: " Demek bana işkence yapmaya kararlısın? Seni kolculara söyleyeyim de falakaya yatırsınlar. "
Hacivat: " Aman Karagözüm, etme eyleme. Beni kolculara teslim etme. "
Karagöz: " Sakın buradan ayrılma. Tabanlarına on sopa ye de aklın başına gelsin. "
Karagöz gidince Hacivat evine döner ve samanlığa saklanır. Karagöz ile kolcular, biraz aradıktan sonra, Hacivat'ı samanlıkta bulur. 1. kolcu Karagöz'e sorar: " Bu sana ne yaptı? "
Karagöz: " Beni evine çağırdı. İşkence yapacakmış. Sonra da pişirip çorbamı içecekmiş. On sopa vurun da akıllansın. "
2. kolcu: " Yüz sopa vuralım "
1. kolcu: " O kadarı fazla. Elli sopa yeter. "
Çaresiz kalan Hacivat, Karagöz'ün boynuna sarılır: "Aman Karagözüm, sen büyüksün. Suçum azdır. On sopa yeter. " 
Karagöz'ün demesiyle kolcular on sopa vurup gider. Karagöz Hacivat'ı ayağa kaldırır, sırtına biner, çevrede dolaştırır. Böyle yapmasının sebebi, Hacivat'ın tabanlarının şişmesini önlemektir. Yoksa Hacivat yürüyemez hale gelirdi. 
Karagöz'den ayrıldıktan sonra Hacivat ağır aksak evine doğru giderken, düşüncelere dalar: " Söylediklerimi yanlış anlayan Karagöz'e mi kızsam, beni dinlemek zahmetine katlanmayan kolculara mı kızsam bilemedim. Belki her üçüne kızmak daha doğru. Bu dünyada niye böyle haksızlıklar, adaletsizlikler olur, onu da çözemedim. Gel de isyan etme. "

-----------------------------------------------------------------
KARAGÖZ'ÜN KARGASI 
Karagöz: " Hacivat, bak karga aldım. "
Hacivat: " Ne? Karga mı? Ne kargası? "
Karagöz: " Karga kargası. Nasıl şaşırdın ama? "
Hacivat: " Çok şaşırdım! Aman Karagözüm, nereden aldın bunu? "
Karagöz: " Pazardan. "
Hacivat: " Pazardan mı? Kaça aldın? "
Karagöz: " Dört akçeye. " 
Hacivat: " Nee? Dört akçe mi? "
Karagöz: " Evet, dört akçe. " 
Hacivat: " Sen ne yaptın Karagözüm? Hiç bu karga dört akçe eder mi? "
Karagöz: " Etmez mi? Ya kaç akçe eder? "
Hacivat: " Bırak dördü, üçü, ikiyi, bir akçe etmez. "
Karga söze karışır: " Bir akçe etmez miyim? Karagöz kim bu ya? "
Karagöz: " Hacivat, çok iyi arkadaşımdır. "
Karga, Karagöz'ün kolundadır. Hacivat'tan yana döner. Sesi tok, duruşu ciddidir. Sert bakar. Hacivat bir adım geriler.
Karga: " Senin adın Hacivat mı? "
Hacivat: " Evet Hacivat. "
Karga: " Nerelisin? "
Hacivat: " Buralı."
Karga: " Burası neresi? "
Hacivat: " Şey, yani Bursa. "
Karga: " Bursa'nın adı ne zamandan beri şey yani Bursa oldu? "
Hacivat söyleyecek söz bulamaz. Renkten renge girer. Başını hafifçe öne eğer. Gözlerini kısar. Karagöz'den yana döner. Bakışları, imdat, beni bu kargadan kurtar, Karagöz, der gibidir. Karagöz durumu hemen kavrar. Hacivat'ın süngüsü düşmüştür. Bu bulunmaz fırsatı değerlendirir: " Hacivat korktu. Karga, parçala onu. " diye bağırır. 
Karga: " Sen sus Karagöz, " der. Karagöz susar. Gözlerini kapatır. Bir imparatorluğun çöküşünü dinlemek için, kulaklarını on altı açar. 
Karga, Hacivat'a döner: " Seni kanatsız, tüysüz yaratık seni. Kendini ne sanıyorsun? Beni dört akçeye Karagöz aldı. Sen kendini pazarda sat bakalım. Bırak akçeyi kuruş veren olmaz. Yolarım sakallarını sonra sokağa çıkamazsın. "
Bunun üzerine Hacivat bir kaçış kaçar ki sormayın. 
Aradan günler geçer. Karagöz ile Hacivat yolda karşılaşır. 
Hacivat sorar: " Vay Karagöz, karga yok mu? "
Karagöz: " Yok. Sattım kargayı kurtuldum. Ne belaymış be. "
Hacivat: " Aman Karagözüm, bela dedin. Sana ne yaptı bu karga? "
Karagöz: " Ne yapmadı kİ? Geçen gece sabaha kadar uyutmadı. Hayatını anlattı. 200 yaşındaymış. Dünyanın pek çok yerini gezmiş, dolaşmış. Saraylarda yaşamış. Krallarla, prenslerle dost olmuş. Gençliğinde göklerin hakimiymiş. Kartallar, bundan korkarmış. Daha neler, neler.. Sabah olunca yarı uykuluyum ya, sus da biraz uyuyayım, dedim. Sen misin bunu bana diyen. Bana bir daldı. Yere yıktı. Kanatlarıyla vurdu, gagaladı. Ama elinden kurtuldum. Pencereden atlayıp kaçtım. Sokaklarda uzun süre dolaştım. Ağaçlık bir alan gördüm. Oraya girip saklandım. Kendimce hafiften söyleniyordum. Karagöz, ne vızırdayıp duruyorsun, diyen bir ses duydum. Kafamı kaldırıp baktım. Ağacın dalında karga? Ağzım açık bakakaldım. Karga, beni pazara götür, on akçeye sat, dedi. Onu pazarda on akçeye sattım. Bu işten epey karlı çıktım. " 
Hacivat: " Desene bu kargadan ben ucuz kurtulmuşum.. Kargayı kim aldı? "
Karagöz: " Kilimci Ahmet. Beni yerlerde sürükleyen karga kilimciyi ne yapar? "
Hacivat: " Halı gibi dokur. Dörde böler, on ikiyle çarpar. "
Karagöz: " Hal ve gidiş böyle. Bana güle güle " der. Böylelikle iki arkadaş evlerine gitmek üzere birbirinden ayrılırlar. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------
KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: KABAK PİŞTİ, TABAĞA DÜŞTÜ 
Karagöz ile Hacivat yolda karşılaşır.
Hacivat: " Aman Karagözüm, ben de seni arıyordum. "
Karagöz: " Buldun işte ne olacak? "
Hacivat: " Hanım evde kabak pişirdi, bir tabak kap da gel. "
Karagöz: " Senin hanım tabak mı pişirdi? "
Hacivat: " Tabak değil, kabak pişirdi. "
Karagöz: " Tamam gelirim. "
Hacivat geri dönüp giderken, Karagöz arkasından söylenir: " Hanımı evde tabak pişirmiş. Ben evden kabak getirecekmişim. Pişmiş tabağı kabağın içine koyacakmışım. Şu Hacivat hekime bir uğrasa iyi olacak. "

--------------------------------------------------------------------
KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: DOST ACI SÖYLER 
Karagöz: " Hacivat, biz eski dostuz, değil mi? "
Hacivat: " Aman Karagözüm, tabi ki eski dostuz. "
Karagöz: " Mesela ne kadar eski? "
Hacivat: " Çok eski. Yılları üst üste toplamak zaman alır. "
Karagöz: " Dost acı söylermiş, doğru mu? "
Hacivat: " Doğrudur. Yanlışta olan dostuna acı söylersin. Onu uyarırsın. "
Karagöz: " Gel o zaman şu kebapçıya girelim. Bana acı söyle. "
Hacivat: " Karagözüm, neden acı söyleyeyim? Yanlışa düşmedin ki. Acı konuşamam. "
Karagöz: " Bre Hacivat, acılı Adana söyle. "
Hacivat: " Ha şu mesele. Olur söylerim. Benim dostumsan sen de bana bir acılı söylersin. "
Karagöz: " Söyledim gitti ama hesabı ödemen şartıyla. "
Hacivat: " Olur Karagözüm, hesabı ben öderim. "

----------------------------------------------------------------
KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: HERKÜL 
Hacivat kurbanlık koyun seçmektedir: 
" Karagözüm gel, şu koyunu kucakla. Bakalım elli okka çeker mi? "
Karagöz koyunu kaldıramaz. Etrafına toplananların bakışlarından etkilenir ve başını öne eğer. 
Hacivat böyle bir fırsatı kaçırmaz: " Yazık sana Karagözüm, bir koyunu kaldıramadın. Oysa bu alanda bir tosunu kaldırdığına ben şahidim. "
Karagöz başını kaldırır, derin bir iç geçirir: " Doğru o zaman yirmi beş yaşındaydım. Herkes bana herkül demişti. "
Hacivat: " Şimdi yaşın elli oldu. Herkülün heri gitmiş, külü kalmış. Bir yirmi beş yıl sonra külün de kalmaz. "
Seyredenlerden gülenler olunca Karagöz Hacivat'ın alay ettiğini anlar. Hacivat'ın üstüne hamle yapar. Yakasından yakalar. Hacivat gömleğini çıkarıp, Karagöz'ün elinden kurtulur ve kaçmaya başlar. Karagöz Hacivat'ı kovalar ancak yakalayamaz. 

------------------------------------------------------------------
KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: DEVE ÇORBASI 
Hacivat: " Karagözüm, yanında torba var mı? "
Karagöz: " Hı.. "
Hacivat: " Torba, torba. Şuradan biraz ot yolalım. "
Karagöz: " Sabah içtiğim mercimek çorbası. "
Hacivat: " Çorba değil, torba dedim. "
Karagöz: " İşkembe çorbası, yayla çorbası. "
Hacivat: " ? "
Karagöz: " Tavuk çorbası, deve çorbası. "
Hacivat: " Ötekiler neyse de deve çorbası ne alaka? "
Karagöz: " Deveyi yatırırsın falakaya. "
Hacivat: " Hani deve nerede? "
İşte diyen Karagöz hamle yapınca Hacivat kaçar. Arkasından koşan Karagöz, dur kaçma, elli sopa hediyem olsun, diye bağırır. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: BİR KÜP ALTIN 
Karagöz kuyu açmak için, bahçeyi kazarken bir küp altın bulur. Çok sevinir. Bir saat sonra Bursa'da Karagöz'ün altın bulduğunu duymayan kalmaz. Halk, kapının önünde uzun kuyruklar oluşturur. Karagöz sıradan gelene on altın verir. Altınlar giderek azalmaya başlar. Hacivat Karagöz'ün altın bulduğunu ama bu altınları dağıttığını duyunca soluğu Karagöz'ün yanında alır. 
Hacivat: " Aman Karagözüm, altın bulmuşsun, iyi, güzel de bulduğun altınları neden dağıtıyorsun? "
Karagöz: " Altınların yarısı bana yeter. Diğer yarısı fakir fukaranın. Onlar da sevinsin. "
Hacivat: " Karagözüm, sen ne kadar altın buldun? "
Karagöz: " Bir küp altın. Küp benim boyumdan daha uzun. "
Hacivat: " Fakir fukaranın diyorsun da kalabalık arasında servet sahibi çok zengin gördüm. Bunların içinde sabahtan beri üç dört defa kuyruğa girenler varmış. Elbise değiştirip tekrar kuyruğa girerlermiş. " 
Karagöz: " Vay köftehorlar? Boşuna değil şapkasını gözlerinin üstüne kadar indirip bakışlarını kaçıranlar vardı. "
Hacivat: " Bu zenginler daha zengin olursa halkı çok fazla ezer. Zenginleri şımartma. Dağıtımı kes. Kalan altınları sayalım. Kendine yetecek kadarını ayır gerisini yarın ben senin yanında gerçek ihtiyaç sahiplerine veririm. "
Karagöz: " Tamam Hacivat, dediğin olsun. "
Karagöz halktan yana dönerek, bugünlük dağıtım bitti. Yarın altınları Hacivat dağıtacak deyince homurtular artar, kalabalık dağılır. 
Hacivat Karagöz ile birlikte bahçeye çıkar. Karagöz küpte kalan iki avuç altını Hacivat'a verir ve başka altın kalmadığını söyler. Hacivat düşer, bayılır. Daha sonra ayılan Hacivat, bu altınları da dağıtır korkusuyla Karagöz'ün verdiği altınlarla birlikte evinin yolunu tutar.
Ertesi sabah küpteki altınların sıfırlandığını duyanlar, Karagöz'ün evinin önünden uzaklaşır. Karagöz bakkala peynir, ekmek almak için gider ama borç bini aştı, dün neden ödemedin borcunu diyen bakkal veresiyeyi kestiğini söyler. Karagöz başı önde evine döner.
Daha ertesi sabah Hacivat eve gelir. Karagöz üzgündür. Keşke altınları dağıtmasaydım, seni çağırsaydım. Böyle aç- susuz kalmazdım, der. 
Hacivat: " Yani artık akıllandın. "
Karagöz: " Akıllandım ama gitti altınlar, tükendi. "
Hacivat, Karagöz'ün verdiği altınları çıkarır. Altınlar tükenmedi Karagözüm, bunlar bana verdiğin altınlar. Al, hepsi senin der ve altınları verir. Karagöz altınları alır ve gözlerinden iki damla yaş akar. Hacivat'a sıkıca sarılır. İşte gerçek dost böyle olur, der.
Hacivat: " Bir küp altın daha bulsan yine dağıtır mısın? " diye sorar. 
Bunun üzerine Karagöz: " Bir daha yanlışa düşmem. Kimseye haber vermem. Altınları bozdurur harcarım. " der.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: ÜZÜM ÜZÜME BAKAR 
Karagöz: " Sana bir atasözü söyleyeyim, Hacivat. "
Hacivat: " Söyle bakalım Karagözüm. "
Karagöz: " Üzüm üzüme baka baka conki. "
Hacivat: " Bu ne biçim atasözü? "
Karagöz: " Yanlış mı söyledim. "
Hacivat: " Tabi yanlış söyledin. "
Karagöz: " Üzüm üzüme baka baka Karagöz. "
Hacivat: " Yine yanlış. "
Karagöz: " Neresi yanlış. "
Hacivat: " Sonu yanlış. Atasözünde adının işi ne? "
Karagöz: " Karalı bir şey vardı sonunda. "
Hacivat: " Doğru. Üzüm üzüme baka baka kara.. " 
Karagöz: " Buldum. Kara kara. "
Hacivat: " Hayır. "
Karagöz: " Karabiber. "
Hacivat: " Olmaz. "
Karagöz: " Belki şöyle olur. Ben kendi aklıma göre söylesem. "
Hacivat: " Söyle bakalım. "
Karagöz: " Hacivat Karagöz'e baka baka Karagöz. "
Hacivat: " Hayda? Bu ne demek? "
Karagöz: " Yani sen bana baka baka Karagöz oldun. "
Hacivat: " Ben Karagöz olduysam sen de bana bakarak Hacivat oldun. "
Karagöz: " O zaman gel yer değiştirelim. Ben oraya sen buraya. "
Hacivat: " Şimdi ne oldu? "
Karagöz: " Ben Hacivat oldum, sen Karagöz. "
Hacivat: " Öyle olsun. Senin sohbetine doyulmaz. Bir yere uğramam gerek. Sonra görüşürüz. "
Kendini Hacivat zanneden Karagöz Hacivat'ın evine gider. Kapıyı çalar. Kapıyı açan Hacivat'ın hanımına ben Hacivat oldum der ve içeri girmeye kalkar. Hacivat'ın hanımı, seni kendini bilmez, diye bağırır ve mutfaktan kaptığı oklavayla Karagöz'ün kafasına vurur. Aklı başına gelen Karagöz kaçıp gider. 
Akşamüstü eve gelen Hacivat'a hanımı olanları anlatır. Hacivat ise, bugün Karagöz'le konuştuklarını nakleder. Karagöz'ün ikisi arasındaki konuşmaların etkisinde kaldığını söyler. Böylelikle Karagöz evleri şaşırıp bizim eve gelmiş, der. 
Hacivat'ın Hanımı: " Şu senin gözü kara başka birinin daha evine girmeye kalkmasın? "
Hacivat: " Yok daha neler? Dersini almış. Karagöz aynı yanlışa iki kere düşmez. "

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: İNEGÖL'E ON İŞÇİ 
Hacivat: " Haydi, son bir kişi araba kalkıyor. Vay Karagözüm, hoş geldin. Araba kalkıyor. "
Karagöz: " Hı. "
Hacivat: " At arabası kalkıyor. İşçi gideceksin. İnegöl'e patates toplamaya. "
Karagöz: " Dişim ağrımıyor ki, İnegöl'e dişçiye niye gideyim? "
Hacivat: " Dişçiye değil, işçi gideceksin. "
Karagöz: " Piştide çok iyiyimdir. Geçen gün nasıl seni kahvede yenmiştim. Herkesin içinde ağlamıştın. "
Hacivat: " Ah Karagözüm, benim ağlamam yenildim diye değil. "
Karagöz: " O zaman neden ağladın? "
Hacivat: " Benim aldığım sayıları kendine yazmışsın. Senin zavallı haline acıdım da ağladım. "
Karagöz: " Doğru, yenilince zavallı durumuna düşmüştün. Bak ısrar etme yine ağlatırım seni. "
Bir işçi gelir, araba dolar ve gider. İkinci bir at arabası gelir, kenara yanaşır. 
Hacivat: " Haydi, İnegöl'e on işçi. Günübirlik iş. Gündelik iki akçe. "
Karagöz: " Az önce kalkan araba nereye gitti, Hacivat? "
Hacivat: " İnegöl'e gitti. Patatese. Gündelik iki akçe. Çalışan kazanır. "
Karagöz: " Yazıklar olsun sana Hacivat. Bana neden söylemedin? O paraya ihtiyacım vardı. "
Hacivat: " Aha? Söyledim ya. Son bir kişi dedim. İnegöl'e patates toplamaya dedim. İşçi gideceksin dedim. "
Karagöz: " Öyle söylemedin. Dişçiyle, piştiyle kandırdın beni. "
Hacivat: " Dur Karagözüm, bu arabaya bin. Aynı yer, aynı iş. Atları biraz kırbaçlarsınız, onlardan önce varırsınız. "
" Demek beni adamlara kırbaçlatacaksın? Bir daha seninle konuşursam iki olsun, " diye yürüyüp giden Karagöz'ün arkasından Hacivat bakakalır. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
EN AKILLI KARAGÖZ 
Karagöz ile Hacivat yolda karşılaşır. 
Hacivat: " Karagözüm, bal almak ister misin? "
Karagöz: " Hı.. "
Hacivat: " Şu köşede bal satıyorlar. Kilosu dört akçe. Al istersen. "
Karagöz: " Zaten eskiden beri benim hayalim. "
Hacivat: " Hayalin mi? Ne hayali? "
Karagöz: " Sal satıyorlar dedin ya. Bir sal alıp dünya turuna çıkmak. "
Hacivat: " Sal değil, bal satıyorlar. Hey koca kafalı, sağır kulaklı. "
Karagöz: " Doldururdum çoluk çocuğu sala, kürek çeker, okyanusa ulaşırdım. "
Hacivat: " Okyanusu bırak, herkes bal alıyor. "
Karagöz: " Herkes fal bakar ama kimse benim gibi fal bakamaz. "
Hacivat: " ... "
Karagöz: " Geçen gün kahve falıma baktım. İyi yerdeydim. " 
Hacivat: " Nasıl yani? "
Karagöz: " Çıkmışım kavağın ucuna, yukarıdan akıl dağıtıyorlar. Ben yüksekteyim ya en çok aklı ben aldım. "
Hacivat: " Sorması ayıp olmasın, ne yaptın o akılları? "
Karagöz: " Kaybolmasın diye beynime doldurdum. "
Hacivat: " Senin beynin akıl dolu da, sen çok akıllısın da ben mi fark edemedim? "
Karagöz: " Boşuna akıllıyım deme Hacivat, akıl dağıtılırken sen orada yoktun. "

------------------------------------------------------------------
KARAGÖZ İLE HACİVAT: MANDA 
Hacivat: " Karagözüm, sana bir bilmece sorayım da bil. "
Karagöz: " Sor bakalım ama kolay olsun. "
Hacivat: " Canı kaymak isteyen, neyi yanında taşır? "
Karagöz: " Parayı yanında taşır. "
Hacivat: " Olmaz. "
Karagöz: " Parasız kaymak nasıl alacak? "
Hacivat: " Bilmeceyi sulandırma. Olmaz dedim. "
Karagöz: " Süthaneyi yanında taşır. "
Hacivat: " Olmaz. "
Karagöz: " Mandırayı yanında taşır. "
Hacivat: " Olmaz Karagözüm, olmaz. Bu şey bir hayvan. "
Karagöz: " Hayvan mı? "
Hacivat: " Evet, büyükbaş bir hayvan. "
Karagöz: " Buldum. Fil. "
Hacivat: " Fil değil. "
Karagöz: " Filin de sütü var. Sütünden kaymak olmaz mı? "
Hacivat: " Karıştırma şimdi fili. Bu bir ahır hayvanı. Çamura yatmayı çok sever. "
Karagöz: " Çamur hayvanı. "
Hacivat: " ... "
Karagöz: " Hayvan çamuru. "
Hacivat: " ... "
Karagöz: " Tamam buldum. Öküz. "
Hacivat: " Öküzün sütü nerede? "
Karagöz: " O zaman inek. "
Hacivat: " İnek benzeri, manda gibi. "
Karagöz: " Şimdi aklıma geldi: Manda. "
Hacivat: " Doğru Karagözüm, bildin. "
Karagöz: " Bilirim tabi. Benim adım Karagöz. Her sorunun cevabını şıp diye bilirim. "


Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

----------

